# help with my high release elbow



## The SB Image (Feb 21, 2021)

Looking for some help with my high elbow on my release arm... somedays Im ON stacking arrows at 60 yards and somedays I struggle to hit something the size of a paper plate at 60. first shot on level ground chest height bail, second shot aiming slightly downhill at a low 3d target. (second shot I think I see/guessing I am tilting bow/form vs bending at waist and leaning)


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

The SB Image said:


> Looking for some help with my high elbow on my release arm... somedays Im ON stacking arrows at 60 yards and somedays I struggle to hit something the size of a paper plate at 60. first shot on level ground chest height bail, second shot aiming slightly downhill at a low 3d target. (second shot I think I see/guessing I am tilting bow/form vs bending at waist and leaning)
> View attachment 7530851
> View attachment 7530852


Double your d-loop length, and right elbow will drop lower.


----------



## The SB Image (Feb 21, 2021)

nuts&bolts said:


> Double your d-loop length, and right elbow will drop lower.


thank you, that will give me two inches of loop...its raining so will have to wait to test it.


----------



## The SB Image (Feb 21, 2021)

nuts&bolts said:


> Double your d-loop length, and right elbow will drop lower.


added an inch to my one inch loop.. felt weird but did drop the elbow. I cant really see it in this photo but helped me figure out I was leaning back and I believe I was in a really closed stance. Its a new slightly heavier target bow and first time with longer stabs/more weight... think I was leaning to compensate for the adding physical weight of the bow. Searched for some "hows my form posts" and found several of your tips for people leaning, stance, and grip... focusing on a neutral stance and staying straight made the draw feel considerably longer (elbow dropped). 

Going to tinker more with D-loop length next time I shoot indoors. 

thank you


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

The SB Image said:


> added an inch to my one inch loop.. felt weird but did drop the elbow. I cant really see it in this photo but helped me figure out I was leaning back and I believe I was in a really closed stance. Its a new slightly heavier target bow and first time with longer stabs/more weight... think I was leaning to compensate for the adding physical weight of the bow. Searched for some "hows my form posts" and found several of your tips for people leaning, stance, and grip... focusing on a neutral stance and staying straight made the draw feel considerably longer (elbow dropped).
> 
> Going to tinker more with D-loop length next time I shoot indoors.
> 
> thank you


If leaning backwards, cuz f a slightly heavier target bow,
THICKEN the grip (use a layer or two of grip tape)
and this will drop the draw length cuz of a shorter brace height. If you thicken the grip 1/8th inch,
this shrinks brace height 1/8th inch, and therefore, your draw length will be 1/8th inch shorter
and this will allow you to lean forwards a little bit. BEND at the belly button,
FORCE butt cheeks away from the target, and push the end of the front stab INTO the target,
and see how your groups change.


----------



## The SB Image (Feb 21, 2021)

big part was the that the target bow is brand new to me so I think I was having leaning issues going back and forth between it and my regular one. 

Added a bit of tape the thicken the grip a bit, pushed the front stab into the target and butt away.... did not even need to shoot I could clearly see my float shrank a great deal... shooting with less float allowed me to pull through the shot vs having to command the trigger.

much to learn but feeling comfortable now

top 30yds bottom 40yds


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

The SB Image said:


> big part was the that the target bow is brand new to me so I think I was having leaning issues going back and forth between it and my regular one.
> 
> Added a bit of tape the thicken the grip a bit, pushed the front stab into the target and butt away.... did not even need to shoot I could clearly see my float shrank a great deal... shooting with less float allowed me to pull through the shot vs having to command the trigger.
> 
> ...


Excellent work. Very well done.


----------

